# Kromski Sonata and other spinning questions



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

I am considering taking up spinning. I"ve researched and think I have settled on a Kromski Sonata but have questions. 

1. Can I do bulky weights on the wheel as it comes? It says 3/8" orfice so I presume so but not having spun yet, I don't know if I have something else to consider for the size.

2. The Jumbo flyer comes as an extra and offers lower ratios and a larger orifice - .70" . If jumbo flyers has lower ratios will plying bulky work? My understanding from reading is that you ply at a higher ratio than you did your singles. Since it is made like that I presume I am missing something in my reading. How long does it take to change out a flyer? Many minutes or just seconds? Do I want this from the start?

3. What size niddy noddie do I want to begin with?

4. The Sonata comes with an attached lazy kate but only for 2. Can I use an outside lazy kate or is there something about this wheel that won't let you?

5. MuellersLane mentioned buying one of these a while back but then mentioned later she uses a different spinning wheel for all her plying. Is there a specific reason for this? 

6. Should I stick with wool to learn on? Can you recommend some companies for ready to spin rovings at fair prices? Simple colors or even undyed is fine as I know how to dye. I just want less expensive choices to learn on. I don't want to card, yet. I've been warned that not all wool rovings are ideal for a beginner(quality issues) but don't know enough to choose yet. I need to order on-line, there is no wool local.

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think Cyndi (Mullerslanefarm) is the only one here who actually has a Sonata. I'm sure she will be along as soon as she sees this thread :rock:


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Depends on how "bulky" you want to go ;-) My flyer orifice is 3/8" and I can ply worsted or slightly larger yarn with no trouble, but if I want to do novelty yarns or something really bulky, a jumbo flyer is better. The yarn doesn't want to feed into the orifice easily unless it's at least 3 times the diameter of the yarn because it has to make a couple of bends before it gets to the flyer hooks.

2. You do not necessarily ply at different ratio than you spin - it all depends on the yarn you are making. Generally speaking, you will ply at a slightly *lower* ratio than you spin at. You will ply at a markedly lower ratio for a very soft yarn with lots of air in it, and both the spinning and plying will be done at a higher ratio for making very firm yarn for weaving or socks. Changing the flyer takes less than a minute. The jumbo flyer is likely larger than the standard flyer, allowing you to ply two full bobbins into one skein, which does make it handy.

3. I find a 2-yard niddy works best for me.

4. You can purchase a lazy Kate to serve any need you can think of. They generally sit on the floor and will work with any wheel.

5. Using a wheel with bigger bobbin capacity is one reason for plying on a separate wheel. Another is type of bobbin, and what type of yarn a particular wheel likes to make, or having two different spinning projects going at once - the reasons are many.

6. You should start with sheep's wool. There are so many different fibers to choose from, but wool is the most forgiving and comes in so many colors and types that it should keep you busy for some time. Other animal fibers have different characteristics that make them harder to spin for a beginner; for instance, alpaca is shorter and slippery and more picky about how tightly it's spun and you will have better luck if you learn the basics before trying it.

If you can find carded batts (look on Etsy) I would recommend that you start there. Many people swear by commercial Merino top for beginners, but I find that my students become frustrated with how slippery the fiber is and how very fast an expensive bump turns into yarn that they don't like. I prefer to start them on a nice carded batt - it's much more forgiving to slower hands and easier to "unspin" if you end up with a wad of yarn much fatter than you had intended. I generally supply my students with a drum-carded batt of a nice medium wool like Romney. After they've spun up that batt, a finer batt is the next step, and by then they're ready to try some commercial top. YMMV, etc.

HTH


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Michee said:


> I am considering taking up spinning. I"ve researched and think I have settled on a Kromski Sonata but have questions.


:sing: <-- That's me spinning on my Sonata!! 



> 1. Can I do bulky weights on the wheel as it comes?


You can spin or ply a heavy worsted weight, but I don't recommend any 'novelty' type yarns suitable for the regular flyer.



> 2. The Jumbo flyer comes as an extra and offers lower ratios and a larger orifice - .70" . If jumbo flyers has lower ratios will plying bulky work? My understanding from reading is that you ply at a higher ratio than you did your singles. Since it is made like that I presume I am missing something in my reading. How long does it take to change out a flyer? Many minutes or just seconds? Do I want this from the start?


I had a jumbo flyer, but never used it since I bought a WooLee Winder for the Sonata and use my Traveller with it's jumbo flyer for plying. I never even put it on the wheel.

On my Ashford Traveller DD, I had to change out the front maiden to use the jumbo, I don't know it that is the case with the Sonata. 



> 3. What size niddy noddie do I want to begin with?


Mine is slightly larger than 2 yards (meaning one time around = 2 yard of yarn).



> 4. The Sonata comes with an attached lazy kate but only for 2. Can I use an outside lazy kate or is there something about this wheel that won't let you?


I took the lazy kate and arm off the Sonata and strictly use an arched, tensioned kate my DH built me. 




> 5. MullersLane mentioned buying one of these a while back but then mentioned later she uses a different spinning wheel for all her plying. Is there a specific reason for this?


Only so I can have a new project on the Sonata. The other reason is my 2nd wheel (Traveller DD) has a jumbo flyer/bobbin on it. I can take 2 full bobbins of ply onto 1 jumbo bobbin. 



> 6. Should I stick with wool to learn on? Can you recommend some companies for ready to spin rovings at fair prices? Simple colors or even undyed is fine as I know how to dye. I just want less expensive choices to learn on.


Carol Lee is your answer!!!


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

"The yarn doesn't want to feed into the orifice easily unless it's at least 3 times the diameter of the yarn because it has to make a couple of bends before it gets to the flyer hooks."
-Thank you. Exactly what I needed to know and couldn't find. 

"WooLee Winder"
-I've seen this and have it on my future potential wish list. Want to know I love/have time for spinning first. I've become obessed with learning to spin yet not sure how realistic it is with my crazy schedule. Not slowing me down though, just making me tighten the spending budget initially.

For all the other information you all provided, thank you! It was a great help. Off to check out Carol Lee.


----------

